# Kink in the tail



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a litter of 10 Siamese two of them have a slight kink in the middle of there tail.Could this be painfull as the tail is the continuation of the spine ? Could it straighten out when they get older ? they look very fit apart from this , there colouring is coming in now .


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If they were born with the kink, its a spinal deformity and don't ever breed from them, because it could get much worse as the generations continue.
I always cull any pinkies with a kinked tail.

If they were not born with it, it was probably done by accident, and it shouldn't affect their quality of life and you can breed from them as its not genetic.

W xx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They didnt have the kink when they were pinkies Willow.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

If they are to be pets it doesn't seem to affect them - i have a few mice from different sources with tail kinks that don't seem to bother them and a few of my own 2 litters developed them through stupidity (apparently trying to stick your tail in the spindle of a wheel while some one was running in it was a fun game :roll: ) and it hasn't affected them either. I totally agree with Willow though that it would be best not to breed from them if they were born with it


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

My first male mouse has a `kink` in his tail and I named him Kinky because of it! Does`nt effect them at all, but not for breedings sake incase it is genetic. Will make good pets for someone though.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I gave My neice both mice today she was here on sunday and held the mice, they took to her staight away she is 5 years old. Her mum and dad got a cage from me with everything the mice need she already has a black self Gerbil off me .so there in a good home


----------

